# Question about Miracles



## Irishcat922 (Apr 8, 2004)

A friend and I recently had a debate i would like to submit to the members for discussion. 

Recently I have heard a lot of discussion about reaching Muslims with the Gospel, and some would say that you can't reach Muslims without some sort of miraculous sign. I have argued that the Apostle Paul said that the Gospel is the power of God unto salvation to everyone who believes first for the Jew, Then for the Gentile. Rom. 1:16

Some have even reported several testimonies of salvation through Supposed miraculous occurences and visions and dreams among Muslims. Am I wrong in assuming that these are probably just charismatic propaganda or does anyone think that these could be genuine miracles to establish the Gospel among people normally hostile to it. :help:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2004)

Sean,
It all depends upon what you define as a miracle. God assuredly performs miracles even now; He heals. He feeds. He stops disasters........Does He heal through human kind (as in faith healers, i.e. Benny Hinn), I say no! No raising from the dead etc.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 18, 2004)

The difference between miracle and divine providence is only a difference of degree rather than a categorical difference, anyway.


----------



## Preach (Apr 18, 2004)

Craig,
What is your opinion of the devil and miracles? I ask you because you are familiar with Greg Bahnsen's work. Bahnsen held the position that the devil had the ability (given him from God) to perform miracles. I had never heard that posited within Reformed circles. I had always heard (through Gerstner, and Sproul) that only God, or one of His divine messengers (the credit of the proposer) had the ability to perform miracles. I appreciate your thoughts on this. 
Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 18, 2004)

[quote:8377024228]
Bahnsen held the position that the devil had the ability (given him from God) to perform miracles.
[/quote:8377024228]
this would go back to what Craig said about &quot;categories&quot; and &quot;degrees.&quot; I would say that the devil cannot do miracles. nowhere in scripture do we find him &quot;miraculously attesting to the truth of the apostolic message&quot; which is the strict definition of miracle according to 2 Corinthian 9 and Hebrews 2.

I would also say that the degrees of God's Providence become categorical depending upon what we mean by what we say. God made it rain today is a natural occurrence of God's providence. God made Paul raise up Eutychus who fell out of the window is a not a normal occurrence, though it is a &quot;sped up&quot; reality of the natural order, as is healing diseases. For int he kingdom to come, the consummation of all things plays a part in the degree of providence in this way.

In terms of Muslims, it is difficult to witness to them if miracles (the apostolic message and its seal) has not ceased. You may want to dig up some of the other threads in searching on this - we have discussed it before.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 19, 2004)

Muslims are converted the same as everyone else: Preach the Word, live the Word before them, and let God do the rest. When their eyes are opened to see their rags, they will see the need of a Savior, and be brought to faith. It's all of grace. It's the same process as if someone were stuck in a cult.


----------



## Preach (Apr 20, 2004)

Webmaster,
Any thoughts on Bahnsen's excerpts? Thanks.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 25, 2004)

*miracles*

I recently spoke to a woman in our denomination who in Ohio is involved in a ministry to Muslims and she told me that while Muslims are very emotional people and are drawn very easily to extraordinary things. They like everyone else only come to Christ via the proclamation of the gospel.
Thanks for the input though, in my mind it is a closed case. It seems to be an ongoing issue with family, because on my wife's side everyone is charismatic.


----------

